# Bandsaw vs Chop Saw



## JohnnyTK (Dec 6, 2017)

I live in a small condo and space is limited, but I have been fortunate to be able have a friend cut stock for me as I work on my steam engine building skills. My space is limited so I was thinking of a metal chop saw to cut copper, brass and aluminium or I can buy a compact band saw that can be put on the shelf and not the larger Chinese floor model that most hobbyist have
..


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Metal chop saws are at their best cutting thin guage , like electrical tubing. Things over a 1/4" get to be a pain. A bandsaw does much better in heavier solid iron.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 6, 2017)

I would note a band saw like the one you show appears to have a brush motor.  It will be louder than a band saw with an induction motor.  Apartment/condo living and all that.  A chop saw would be even louder.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 6, 2017)

Cutting wheels spark alot, my experience is that they are also louder.
I'd go with the saw.

Daryl
MN


----------



## dlane (Dec 6, 2017)

Get one that cuts steel also


----------



## JohnnyTK (Dec 6, 2017)

Cause Space is an issue for me, what about this model? And after thinking about the whole spark issue etc that plan is now dead. As I will only be working on smaller scale steam engines etc at this time. I know that on the larger ones that have the down feed you can leave them to cut, but space maximisation is a priority for me. As always I appreciate everyone's input and sharing. 
Motor: 1/2HP, 110V, 3.4A, Single Phase

Switch: ON/OFF Switch

Cutting Capacity/Throat: 10”

Cast Iron Table Size: 13-1/8” x 13-3/8” (Including Extension Table)

Table Tilt: 0° to 45°

Wheel Construction: Precision Balanced Cast Aluminum

Blade Speed: 2750 FPM

Blade Length: 67-1/2"

Maximum Blade Width: 1/2"

Minimum Blade Width: 1/8”

Maximum Cutting Height: 4-1/8"

Maximum Cutting Width: 9-1/2


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 6, 2017)

I have both, if I could only have one for metal, it would be the bandsaw.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 7, 2017)

I would go with a bandsaw in my opininion quieter and doesn't throw sparks or chips all over. If you could find a small powered hacksaw I think that would work too. Whatever I bought would be geared toward metal cutting not wood.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 7, 2017)

Obviously it depends on  what and how much cutting you intend.  In the OP you said, copper, brass and aluminum.  How about a scroll saw?  They are small, quite, many different kinds of blades are available - and they are very useful for lots of things.  Could you still lean on that friend of yours (see the OP) for cutting heavier stock?


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 7, 2017)

The bandsaw would be much more versatile and able to cut out shapes as well as just lopping off parts.


----------



## coherent (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll add my vote for a band saw. I had a big dewalt. Loud and messy... sparks. Bought a small bandsaw from Harbor Freight wasn't sure I'd like it. A week later sold the cut off saw. Just this last month, sold the small band saw which I've used a lot over the past few years and bought a larger one from Grizzly. Bandsaw!


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 7, 2017)

The Craftex looks like a wood cutting bandsaw.   The speed looks too fast for cutting metal.

This video shows a cold cut chop saw which uses a carbide tipped blade.   Cuts with minimal sparking.

Evolution Rage 3 video review


----------



## samthedog (Dec 7, 2017)

Bandsaw all the way. I use the saw to remove as much stock as possible before machining so I was very happy with my choice of an industrial model that could handle constant use.

Paul.


----------



## brino (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello @JohnnyTK 

I'd also recommend a little bandsaw. It likely best fits your space and noise constraints.

Also, If you get some kind of bench stand you can use it either as hand held (for lopping off long stock) or vertical for precise trimming/notching.

There are some good ideas here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/searching-for-a-small-quiet-metal-saw.62067/#post-511358

Good luck and please let us know what you get.
-brino


----------



## LEM (Dec 7, 2017)

get a hand bandsaw.  Then buy a table to mount it on from SWAG.  Best of all worlds especially in smaller spaces.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 7, 2017)

JohnnyTK said:


> I live in a small condo and space is limited, but I have been fortunate to be able have a friend cut stock for me as I work on my steam engine building skills. My space is limited so I was thinking of a metal chop saw to cut copper, brass and aluminium or I can buy a compact band saw that can be put on the shelf and not the larger Chinese floor model that most hobbyist have
> ..
> 
> 
> ...


That band saw will be fine.
I have a Milwaukee band saw, that I made a table for.
it is perfect as it allows me to cut stock to size, and also cut shapes for rough cutting.
I don't think the chop saw is as valuable if you are doing small work.  The saw you are showing would be even better if you can remount it in a small table when needed. That arm looks removeable.
Don't worry about the brushed motor, it's not too loud.


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 9, 2017)

I have owned and used a 14" abrassive chop saw, a 14" dewalt dry cut saw and a bandsaw.  The chop saw is loud, dirty and it does take a long time to get through thicker steel.  The dry cut saw is also loud and messy, but it does a very nice job on thicker steel.  It is also very fast.  My main problem with it was with the lack of accuracy, trying to get square cuts was near impossible.  The bandsaw is quite, keeps it's mess in one nice pile and makes nice square cuts.  It is slower than the dry cut saw.  Your milleage may vary on squre cuts depending on the model you get, but for the apartment life, I would choose the bandsaw.


----------



## glaiben (Dec 9, 2017)

I use a PortaBand Pro from Trick Tools.  Also got the accessory table for using it as a vertical bandsaw.  Quite compact, cuts well, quiet, and well made.  Not inexpensive.


----------



## richl (Dec 9, 2017)

All is very subjective, so any opinion on a version of bandsaw will very much depend on the needs of the user... I have a jet 14" vertical wood bandsaw with a jackshaft to slow it down for metal use, nice for thinner metal, I have one of the popular 4x6 variant horizontal bandsaw, good for heavier cuts, works nice for any materials I use it on, I have a couple chopsaws, as everyone mentioned, noisy, messy, lots of sparks, not very accurate...
I don't own one, but those little bandsaw chopsaws look like they would really be a great solution, unless you would like to do alot of scrollsaw type work, than I would consider the 4x6 horizontal/vertical or the portable with a swag off-road table.
Hand grinders may be an option, though they have more negatives than positives based on what info has been given


----------



## machPete99 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have my Portaband mounted in one of these Swag Offroad stands, with a footpedal switch, works pretty good, and is fastened to the end of my bench top, so takes little room. Note that they have a few diffrent models to fit different saws.

http://www.swagoffroad.com/SWAG-V30-Portaband-Table_p_55.html

I used to have one of those pivot stands shown in the earlier part of the thread but it had poor control over the cut and would jam and cause the blade to pop off the pulleys.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 9, 2017)

JohnnyTK said:


> I live in a small condo and space is limited, but I have been fortunate to be able have a friend cut stock for me as I work on my steam engine building skills. My space is limited so I was thinking of a metal chop saw to cut copper, brass and aluminium or I can buy a compact band saw that can be put on the shelf and not the larger Chinese floor model that most hobbyist have
> ..
> 
> 
> ...





JohnnyTK said:


> I live in a small condo and space is limited, but I have been fortunate to be able have a friend cut stock for me as I work on my steam engine building skills. My space is limited so I was thinking of a metal chop saw to cut copper, brass and aluminium or I can buy a compact band saw that can be put on the shelf and not the larger Chinese floor model that most hobbyist have
> ..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbob (Dec 9, 2017)

This is what I use. Cheap and simple. I did add a table from an old small band saw.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice simple setup jim bob. How is the table setup?


----------



## menace (Dec 9, 2017)

I have all of the above mentioned types of metal saws, chopsaw being dirtyist. My favorite is my Milwaukee deep throut hand held saw. I use them all,but the deep throut is the quietest and very versatile great for metalwork.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 9, 2017)

Alittlerusty said:


> Nice simple setup jim bob. How is the table setup?


The table fit was easy. Used the original 2 bolt holes to mount it. Just drilled the table and counter sunk the Allen heads, plus a little nip and tuck on the table. Just lift off the wall mount,  take the 2 bolts lose and it's portable.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you all for your input, with exchange on the US dollar etc think I will end up going with entry level band saw. Just means I have dispose of something the wife will not notice missing, to make room.


----------



## neilking (Dec 21, 2017)

JohnnyTK said:


> Thank you all for your input, with exchange on the US dollar etc think I will end up going with entry level band saw. Just means I have dispose of something the wife will not notice missing, to make room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a used harbor freight 4x6 for $100. I'm glad I did. Made a dolly and a horizontal table for it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TXShelbyman (Dec 22, 2017)

Band saw. Much more versatile. Try trimming up a piece of 16gauge with a chop saw and you will wad it up and break the cutting disc. Ask me how I know..... I use my band saw for everything.


----------



## skrewd (Jan 9, 2018)

Old post but if you are only making small steam engines what is wrong with a hacksaw and a vise? You don’t need a bus to drive your one kid to school.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 10, 2018)

I have two portable bandsaws (plus several verticals and a horizontal) The cheap portable is similar to what you'd find at HF. It works well enough, but is extremely noisy. I always needed hearing protection when using it. The Milwaukee deep throat that menace mentioned is my every-day saw and is MUCH quieter.


----------



## skrewd (Jan 10, 2018)

It isn’t the noise, you could build five small steam engines and not wear out one hacksaw blade.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 10, 2018)

Makita and maybe other brands also, make a very nice small portable band saw, 2 x 18 v batteries. made for use on building sites. IO believe you can also get a frame stand for it it is small and quiet, intende for cutting metal..


----------



## skrewd (Jun 10, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> Makita and maybe other brands also, make a very nice small portable band saw, 2 x 18 v batteries. made for use on building sites. IO believe you can also get a frame stand for it it is small and quiet, intende for cutting metal..


----------



## skrewd (Jun 10, 2018)

He is only making a few steam engines, why the overkill, I had a larger Milwaukee bandsaw, better than a sawsall but otherwise pretty useless.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jun 10, 2018)

To add an idea in case it hasn't been suggested yet (cause I didnt read entire thread) pick up one of those cheap HF welding blankets to throw over the machine to keep the sparks and saw grit confined so it doesnt go all over your apartment workshop.  It may even help a small bit with noise.


----------



## westerner (Jun 10, 2018)

As stated above; I have all of these saws. They all have their place. My opinion is this- if you are looking for "quiet", and your work is "small", meaning <1", then it is easy. Bandsaw, and a fixture to hold the saw is a bonus. For these kind of jobs,  I regularly walk past my powered saws to get to the hacksaw for the small, one off, or delicate operations. I enjoy the physical, craftsman, athletic aspect of it.  In my younger days, I did it, on some much bigger stock,  with the hacksaw just for the workout. After all, the saw is for just getting "close", right?


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 11, 2018)

skrewd said:


> He is only making a few steam engines, why the overkill, I had a larger Milwaukee bandsaw, better than a sawsall but otherwise pretty useless.




A hacksaw works but a power saw is much nicer. I'm building a tiny steam engine and it still involves cutting some 1" and 2" stock. 

I've cut 1" steel bar with a hacksaw before I had a bandsaw. It wasn't my idea of a fun time.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jun 12, 2018)

The good news is now I have a garage shop and just completed a welding course so will be upping my game in near future with a 
*DW87214" (355MM) MULTI-CUTTER SAW*
Or 12" Makita. That is after the insulation of the garage and the removal of the wife's things that keep encroaching on my space.


----------

